# About Naticide preservative



## Elly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, just wondering if anyone here has ever used a product called Naticide as a preservative.  I have been trying to find a preservative to use in my herbal creams that is vegetable derived.  This product is sold by new directions and the specification says that can be considered as a natural preservative.   I am not really sure how to use it and if it really works.  Thank you in advance for any input... greatly appreciated  :?


----------



## Elly (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok I guess no one here has heard about it or used this product, it was worth a try.  Thank you for reading, cheers  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't heard of it before Elly. You may have to google it to find out how to use it properly.  :wink:


----------



## Elly (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Jenny, thanks for your answer, I didn't think anyone was familiar with this product but I thought I'd give it a try  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 15, 2011)

All I know about naticide is that it is a microbial growth inhibitor, which is not the same as a preservative. The FDA has given it the INCI name: 'fragrance'. The FDA views it as a fragrance.


----------



## carebear (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, I've actually been looking at this and have yet to find what I consider robust data.  Doesn't mean it doesn't work - just that I myself am not sold.

What I did find actually points to it work better as a co-preservative, but not sure why.  Maybe because it's effective in a narrow pH range, or that it's only effective against some, or because it ain't all that to begin with.

it's just EOs, which is why the FDA says it can be included on the label as fragrance.

I certainly wouldn't use it without strong data, but that's just me.  So if I did try it - I'd have to have my products go through challenge testing.  Challenge testing isn't simply making a product and having it then tested for the presence of microbes - it's making product, introducing germies, putting it through various stresses like freeze/thaw cycles, water added (as from wet fingers) and such to see if it can actually prevent the growth of the microbes a consumer might get into it along with conditions it might face.  Just using it and saying "I didn't see any mold growth" or "it looked fine even after a few months" is not proof it works.  But like I said - that's just me.

So, if anyone does try it and has their products tested - please report back!


----------



## Elly (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Tabitha & Carebear for your input.  Yes it appears to be concentrated EO's known for their antimicrobial properties and as you say carebear there isn't much reputable information available apart from what the sellers give you which is vague.  I think I'll stick to the tried and tested preservatives until I get more info on this product.  Thanks again for your replies


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been using mainly Phenoserve Elly and I found a jar of cream that I made in mid 2008 yesterday. It still looked perfect and the smell was good. Naturally, you can't be sure unless you get it lab tested but I can't do that and it is only for me anyway.  :wink:


----------



## Elly (Apr 16, 2011)

Jenny thank you for the information


----------

